
Ask HN: PCB Memory Chip Rework in the Bay Area - jaytaylor
I have a small board with a defective memory chip.  I can either send it back to Ukraine to the manufacturer and they will perform the chip swap, or have them send me the replacement chip and find a way to get the new chip on myself.<p>I&#x27;ve soldered many a motherboard capacitor to resurrect dead hardware and done many other (comparably easy) projects, but have no experience reflowing or reworking tiny 100+ pin millipede chips :)<p>Do you know anywhere here in the Bay Area who are able to do it and might be willing to help me with this one off?<p>The board is only worth around $200USD originally.  The bigger concern is sending it to Ukraine and back will take many months, or cost more than it&#x27;s worth.
======
masonic
I bet if you asked the folks at HSC[0] or even Fry's, they might have a
recommendation.

[0]
[http://www.halted.com/commerce/index.jsp](http://www.halted.com/commerce/index.jsp)

